# Tough as leather skins



## fire in the hole (Mar 30, 2012)

I have been grilling spuds forever. About 400 degrees, coated with good ol'bacon grease, with salt, pepper and onion powder coating. All in about 45 minutes.

Yesterday I tried smoked spuds. Temp was ranging 220-250, and smoked for a little over 2 hrs. This was more or less an experiment, and I feel .....it failed. I did not coat them or season them. Just plain ol'spuds. The skin was almost un-cutable ( that's my word ). I will coat and season the next time. But...........is this the answer or did I do something wrong????


----------



## jeremystevens (Apr 14, 2012)

Nothing wrong, you are on the right track!!


----------



## austinl (May 22, 2012)

I do potatoes form time to time at "regular" BBQ temps like that and I just rub them with some oil and maybe a light coating of some dry rub then 1.5 hours naked then foiled for another 70-90 minutes until I like how the toothpick feels in them.


----------



## austinl (May 22, 2012)

A side-note: I have found the thinner skinned waxy-style potatoes tend to work better for cooking at lower temps.


----------



## nickyb (May 27, 2012)

Spraying them with apple juice makes the skins soft and extremely tasty.  Just a suggestion but that is what I do when I am smoking them.


----------

